# IBS and me



## 19308 (Aug 5, 2005)

I have been off work for 1 1/2 years. I go from severe diahrea and abdominal pain in the morning and severe bloating and constipation at night. My physican doesn't seem to understand how much pain i am in everyday. I had an ercp done in May of this year. Since then I have back pain and my body aches all over everyday. Within 3 months I have badly sprained my ankle and broke my wrist. By doing some research i found out that when you have IBS it also is linked with fibromyalgia and bone loss. Going through this everyday takes alot out of me and it is extremely hard to even do everyday household chores or even go in the workplace for 8 hours and do shift work. I get depressed because I feel like #### everyday and my doctor just doesn't get it.


----------

